# anyone buy/use these blinds? 8' telescoping blinds



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi,

I am in the process of getting my equipment replaced that was in my van when it was stolen. Has anyone bought/used these blinds?

http://leerburg.com/1319.htm

Any pros/cons? I like the fact that they are 8' and wider than most blinds, and that they fold up smaller! But I am wondering if this will cause issues down the road maintenance wise?

Thougths?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a friend who bought a set. They were brand new out of the box when I trained with him so they were struggling a bit putting them all together. I'd really like to take a closer look on how they break down for storage as putting them together out of the box from scratch seemed somewhat problematic. Once they were all up they were nice. I didn't know that they were telescopic but if they work as advertised they'd be a good choice. Is there any video of them? Leerburg is usually really good putting video of their product up I'd love to see the telescopic part in action.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

If you want to know about collapsible blinds in general, have a number of friends who are very happy with their collapsible blinds, they're pretty easy to put up/take down; but I don't know anyone who has the same blinds as those offered on the Leerburg site, so I can't comment about those specific blinds.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> If you want to know about collapsible blinds in general, have a number of friends who are very happy with their collapsible blinds, they're pretty easy to put up/take down; but I don't know anyone who has the same blinds as those offered on the Leerburg site, so I can't comment about those specific blinds.


The collapsible blinds I am familiar with look like the ones found here:
http://www.prodogz.com/Portable_Collapsible_Schutzhund_Blinds.htm

When it comes to blinds, I think these guys are the best, so if it were me, I would start by checking with Bill Forbes:
http://www.fullgripgear.com/


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

They are very expensive (compare them to a nylon tent with aluminum poles or a collapsible Quick Shade canopy), and like all collapsible blinds, they don't hold up in the wind with any kind of improvised anchor like the provided stakes.

They could be nice if you'll use them indoors and have only a car to transport them as opposed to a truck.

My opinion is that Leerburg caters to the more materialistic dog sport people that might even despise thrift. On some items their prices are fair compared to other retailers, but they're not ashamed to oversell toys and equipment.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Our Mondio Ring club just bought four new Redline collapsible blinds
http://www.allk-9.com/redline-k9-m-1.html?alpha_filter_id=0&filter_id=48&sort=20a
the same price as the leerburgs but free shipping
The blinds are well made and strong.


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe (Jun 9, 2011)

I bought the Ray Allen collapsible blinds 2 years ago I really like them, no problems in the wind they have very deep stakes. Easy to set up and take places in the SUV shipping was free with a special they offer sometimes in the USA magazine for members.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

My friend was telling me about the new blinds from Leerburg. He has two that were given as a gift. He has used the blind for a few weeks. He likes that they are easy to store and transport,very easy to transport. They are more suited for indoor use. He personally would never buy them as they are made by activedogs.com. He had issues with their products in the past and customer service. 

Tamara if you want good blinds. I second Susan recommendation of Bill Forbes of Fullgripgear.com Our club blinds from Bill were made for us in 2002 and we never had any issues with them. Just bought a back door blind from Bill and love it. I am going to buy a set of mini blinds from him as well.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Full Grip blinds are the best on the market by far. I bought one of the first sets, purple sunbrella fabric, in 1998 and the still look great. They also came with drink and stick holder.


----------



## Jennifer Thornton (Dec 12, 2010)

Well I'm not sure and can't help on the quality. But, it seems like a really nifty idea!


----------

